# A few different Haynie's



## SALTLIFE361

Here are a few different style Haynies with different rigs. Enjoy


----------



## FishAfrica

Nice boats, you guys been sellin a lot of Talons!


----------



## No Boat

Is the first boat a 24ho or a z21?


----------



## Im Headed South

No Boat said:


> Is the first boat a 24ho or a z21?


Z21


----------



## bubbas kenner

Thanbk you now i have more dream material.Very nice pics .


----------



## Profish00

Im Headed South said:


> Z21


I want that one, how much?


----------



## Im Headed South

Profish00 said:


> I want that one, how much?


PM Sent

Mike


----------



## No Boat

me too, just with a 250 on the back.... unless chris will do a 300, lol


----------



## kd504

wow veryyy nice!
i want to trade in my frontier that i just got! will yall deliver to new orleans?!??


----------



## Profish00

no boat said:


> me too, just with a 250 on the back.... Unless chris will do a 300, lol


$55,000- $60,000


----------



## [email protected]

that z21 aint that much....


----------



## Im Headed South

PM's have been answered, and nobody was quoted 55 to 60k lol. If anyone would like any further information I'd encourage you to call Chris's at 361-758-8486 and talk to Scott or Brian and they will get you fixed up.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Haynie makes a sexy boat...day-um. Nice pics!


----------



## Profish00

[email protected] said:


> that z21 aint that much....


50k with 250 as it sits in the picture put the 300 on it and walah.


----------



## shooks

Post more pictures.


----------



## blackmagic

saw a 24 cat with a 300 e tech HO with 3 old men smoking cigars in it waiting for the locks in matagorda to open. they were right next to us and that boat was sick!!!!!!!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Thought yall might like these!


saltlife361 said:


> here are a few different style haynies with different rigs. Enjoy


----------



## ReelWork

The cat with the raised console is just wicked.. Don't get me wrong, I love my boat and don't want another (yet) but that cat just makes me drool!


----------



## Gilbert

Profish00 said:


> 50k with 250 as it sits in the picture put the 300 on it and walah.


holy smokes. 50k?


----------



## Tombo

The 21 is not rated for a 300. Just sayin


----------



## ATX 4x4

Is that a powder coated I-beam trailer I see? Line-X? or What? Never seen one like that. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Its a coastline trailer not sure whether its powdercoated or another kind of paint its a flat black though


atx 4x4 said:


> is that a powder coated i-beam trailer i see? Line-x? Or what? Never seen one like that. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## SaltwaterAg

ATX 4x4 said:


> Is that a powder coated I-beam trailer I see? Line-X? or What? Never seen one like that. I'm diggin' it.


I havne't seen it first hand but I know the owner well and he told me it was powder coated.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*A couple more!*

A couple of 24 HO'S gettin ready to leave


----------



## trouthammer

Gilbert said:


> holy smokes. 50k?


He is full of bull on the 50k. I got a brand new loaded HO (you can't think of anything else to add too it) for way under 50k.


----------



## fishin shallow

They might be quoting an LS


----------



## Profish00

trouthammer said:


> He is full of bull on the 50k. I got a brand new loaded HO (you can't think of anything else to add too it) for way under 50k.


Me or chris marine. I agree, 50K is way too much money for a 21 foot boat.

Year2012PurchaserMakeHAYNIESoc. Sec.#ModelZ 21 ColorPurchaserSerial #ORDERSoc. Sec.#Engine ModelMERC 225 PRO XS XLYear2012AddressSerial 

Balance Due On Delivery $ 50,576.22 TOURNAMENT


----------



## fattyflattie

fishin shallow said:


> They might be quoting an LS


My LS was cheaper than the HO i had originally quoted, and you can get into one much cheaper than 50k. I'm sure you can get into one for more as well, but it would be absoulutely loaded with the best of best and most of everything.


----------



## Profish00

that price was for all the goodies, seats, trim tabs, jackplate....ect

he just freaked me out with a 38k private message and 50k invoice when I asked "how much I want that one".


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie boats*

A few more haynies


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi

*Haynie*


----------



## Flushdeck

I wonder if that place was a car dealership way back in the day? kinda looks like an old school showroom.


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi

*HO*


----------



## younggun55

bunch of good lookin boats!


----------



## Bayscout22

I am ordering my 23 Bigfoot as we speak!


----------



## KirkMoody

Post a pic of the grey and white z21 with the k top that we picked up last Saturday!!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Here's another one


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie 23 cat*

Here's another 23 cat


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*And another 23 cat*

Another 23 cat!


----------



## Bocephus

How about some bigfoots ?


----------



## jfish87

any videos of the z21 or 24HOs going through some rough waters? I love the way the boat looks, but nothing but a video can convince that these boats can handle 3ft choppy seas.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Are those cats 24 or 23? Because i though y'all only made a 24 cat.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

We make a 21,23 and 24 cat


copano/aransas said:


> are those cats 24 or 23? Because i though y'all only made a 24 cat.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

I sure dont bud but i can guarantee you that they do if you go to hayniebayboats.com theres a few different videos of some z-21's


jfish87 said:


> any videos of the z21 or 24hos going through some rough waters? I love the way the boat looks, but nothing but a video can convince that these boats can handle 3ft choppy seas.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

There's a big foot on page 3 the last pic we have one getting rigged for the boat show once that one is finished ill post pics


bocephus said:


> how about some bigfoots ?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2012 haynie 23 ls*

Heres a haynie 23 ls ready to go besides the tournament seat we havent mounted yet


----------



## lwright

I love the Z21. I sent an e-mail into Chris's yesterday asking about a price tag. I bet it would be great in Sabine in the open lake


----------



## goodwood

dang that LS is a sweet looking rig. Love that small console with rod racks.


----------



## Profish00

lwright said:


> I love the Z21. I sent an e-mail into Chris's yesterday asking about a price tag. I bet it would be great in Sabine in the open lake


I got the invoice 51,000.


----------



## blow up

Love the ls.....how much would that 23 ls set you back?


----------



## goodwood

question: why don't haynie consoles have doors on them?


----------



## Im Headed South

Profish00 said:


> I got the invoice 51,000.


Yep that will happen when want about $12,000 in accessories and add on another $3400 in TT&L?

Curious if you ever bought a boat, if so what did you go with?

Mike


----------



## fattyflattie

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Heres a haynie 23 ls ready to go besides the tournament seat we havent mounted yet


It took 2 years but i knew there would eventually be a LS with my color scheme. Well, black console but close.

Very good looking rig i must say.


----------



## Im Headed South

goodwood said:


> question: why don't haynie consoles have doors on them?


I'm sure Chris would put one if someone wanted one, with the rod holders on the sides about the only place to put one would be on the front. Most people mount a ice chest right in front of the LS console and thus would block a door. They have installed a few glove boxes higher up on the console above where the ice chest sits which is handy for wallets, keys, remotes, etc. On most of them the riggers use up most of the inside of the console and it doesn't leave much room for a door.


----------



## goodwood

Im Headed South said:


> I'm sure Chris would put one if someone wanted one, with the rod holders on the sides about the only place to put one would be on the front. Most people mount a ice chest right in front of the LS console and thus would block a door. They have installed a few glove boxes higher up on the console above where the ice chest sits which is handy for wallets, keys, remotes, etc. On most of them the riggers use up most of the inside of the console and it doesn't leave much room for a door.


thanks for the response south. figured there would be rigging/wiring that would need a little protection fron the elements. sounds like batteries for a trolling motor would not fit.


----------



## Im Headed South

goodwood said:


> thanks for the response south. figured there would be rigging/wiring that would need a little protection fron the elements. sounds like batteries for a trolling motor would not fit.


I have 4 under mine, along with two 7" speakers, 12" sub, 1000 watt amp, black box for the stereo, 3 bank charger, 2 perkos, Garmin hub, 2 pro air pumps, power pole box, multiple breaker/fuse blocks, and 3 or 4 other black boxes required with my Verado. We knew what all was going to go under there so we added extra reinforcement into the console when it was built, it's just one of those advantages of going with a custom built boat. Riggers had fun but did a awesome job, there's probably not a 3" spot of unused area under there :biggrin:.


----------



## Bayscout22

SALTLIFE361 said:


> There's a big foot on page 3 the last pic we have one getting rigged for the boat show once that one is finished ill post pics


If you work for Haynie you are supposed to be working on my Bigfoot! It should be rolling off the line any day now.


----------



## g2outfitter

Here is my 2012 24 cat. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood

Im Headed South said:


> I have 4 under mine, along with two 7" speakers, 12" sub, 1000 watt amp, black box for the stereo, 3 bank charger, 2 perkos, Garmin hub, 2 pro air pumps, power pole box, multiple breaker/fuse blocks, and 3 or 4 other black boxes required with my Verado. We knew what all was going to go under there so we added extra reinforcement into the console when it was built, it's just one of those advantages of going with a custom built boat. Riggers had fun but did a awesome job, there's probably not a 3" spot of unused area under there :biggrin:.


Would really like to fully rig out like that in the near future.

Sorry to beat a deadhorse but won't there be earlier corrosion on your parts, wires, connections, fuses, etc vs a sealed console?


----------



## Profish00

Im Headed South said:


> Yep that will happen when want about $12,000 in accessories and add on another $3400 in TT&L?
> 
> Curious if you ever bought a boat, if so what did you go with?
> 
> Mike


Nope still digging holes in the backyard:cheers:


----------



## Im Headed South

goodwood said:


> Would really like to fully rig out like that in the near future.
> 
> Sorry to beat a deadhorse but won't there be earlier corrosion on your parts, wires, connections, fuses, etc vs a sealed console?


Well it's all marine grade and I've never had any of it take a direct hit with saltwater so I'll continue to rinse off and hit it periodically with this 
http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/corrosion-guard-p269246.html

I've not had a issue yet with any of them and knock on wood I won't. I better understand your question now about the door if you were referring to a door on the back side of the console to seal it. I have seen a few Haynies that had them installed but couldn't speak to how well they were sealed, salt air is going to get in any of them in my opinion and all need a little preventive maintenance from time to time.


----------



## fattyflattie

goodwood said:


> Would really like to fully rig out like that in the near future.
> 
> Sorry to beat a deadhorse but won't there be earlier corrosion on your parts, wires, connections, fuses, etc vs a sealed console?


I spray the red corrosion x on all of ours about every 3 months. Still looks new after almost 3 yrs. I'm sure it has been exposed to salt air just being on the coast, but cant see how it would get splashed. We also have a laundry list of things under the console, its crazy how many things can fit and be organized when the rigging is thought out and done with care.


----------



## redfish bayrat

Flushdeck said:


> I wonder if that place was a car dealership way back in the day? kinda looks like an old school showroom.


Nope. It was and electric contractor's business. Yeager Electic was in that building for as long as I can remember. I grew up in A.P.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Here ya go buddy


redfish bayrat said:


> nope. It was and electric contractor's business. Yeager electic was in that building for as long as i can remember. I grew up in a.p.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie 21 cat*

Getting this one ready for the boat show this year.


----------



## blow up

I love the looks of the 23 ls. I'm not a Merc fan though. Is there any where to get one with a yamaha? I know Chris's it a Merc dealer, but I saw a cat in the pics with a Yam.


----------



## fattyflattie

I'm sure you could, I talked him into putting a Zuk 250SS on mine. After the original discussions, he understood we werent interested in a Merc in any fashion, and never really pushed it.


----------



## g2outfitter

I purchased my Haynie at Coastal Bend Marine. They are a dealer on all motors and will put whatever you want. They have top notch customer service as well. 
I also think Chris's will also but they like the merc. 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yea it wouldn't be a problem putting a yamaha if thats what you prefer we have plenty of boats that come out of here with yamahas on the back.


----------



## cominahead

that black and green looks great what boat show?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

The ron hoover boat show in robstown. Feburary 23,24,25 and 26th


----------



## salty redneck

Here's my new baby!! Only had it out a few times, but lovin' it. I bought her slightly used, but have to brag BIG TIME on Chris's Marine. Took it in for a quick fix and......WOW!! Treated me like a KING. Brian took me out and tried a different prop and showed me how to make her perform. Can't say enough good things about Chris's. Only problem with the boat is I have to go to work to pay for it, and can't fish every day!!


----------



## sboudreaux

Wow Salty ******* that is a beauty! I love the deck layout & especially the color (my BF is a very similar yellow)!

I couldn't agree with you more on Chris's Marine. I purchased mine second hand and they still take care of me like I purchased the rig directly from them.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

That's a sweet cat! Nice layout


----------



## Durtjunkee

I've seen several like this. Looks great!
Is it me or is the console farther forward than normal?


----------



## salty redneck

Durtjunkee said:


> I've seen several like this. Looks great!
> Is it me or is the console farther forward than normal?


Yes it is rigged "Console Forward". These hulls create a lot of lift, so porpoising is much worse than normal. This helps quite a bit with weight distribution, and I have to load as much non-delicate cargo (momma NOT included) forward. I read for over a year everything I could find about how these hulls ride in rough water. Went out yesterday in the 15-20 MPH Northeast wind, and could not believe how good it rode. It just seems to skip across the top of the waves. Of course anything rides good when you've ridden all your life in a 16' aluminum flat-bottom, but I would not even have been able to take it off the trailer yesterday. Not as smooth as a "Whaler" I'm sure, but best compromise between shallow water and ride I can imagine. Love the low sides too! Makes getting in and out a breeze!!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*A couple of 23 cats gettin ready to leave!*

A couple of 23 cats gettin ready to leave!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

What size motors on them.


----------



## BayBolt23

Just a question for some of the Haynie guys.
I have a 2010 24 HO with the low ride console and racing seats, was wondering if the guys at Chris's could put the normal size console and raise my seats? Here is a pic of my boat


----------



## g2outfitter

Im sure they can. They can do anything. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Headed South

Can't remember what the first Cat had I think its a 250 Pro XS and the one with the tower has a 250 Pro Verado. Raising the seats will be easy, changing out the console can be done but will be some work that would have to be done back in Seadrift I'm sure as they are glassed down. Anything can be done, its only money lol.


----------



## SaltyShaw

here's a few shots of my new HO!!


----------



## txfishon

*Question*

I love the layout love the hull looks... BUT is it true they have wood in the decks ??

Freddy


----------



## Bottom Finder

txfishon said:


> I love the layout love the hull looks... BUT is it true they have wood in the decks ??
> 
> Freddy


Yes they do and when done properly there is not a better material than boat board to build a bay boat with. Strong, flexible, and glass/resin adhere to it very well.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie's on top!*

Julies new haynie 24 ho headed to the boat show!


----------



## Durtjunkee

Bottom Finder said:


> Yes they do and when done properly there is not a better material than boat board to build a bay boat with. Strong, flexible, and glass/resin adhere to it very well.


While I agree with your line of thinking, all it takes is one soft spot in your deck to change your mind about that forever.


----------



## patwilson

Is the name of the sled going to be "Green Machine".......


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Is that a bed liner sprayed Yeti Cooler in front of the console?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

I think something along the line of radioactive, NOT TO SURE YET


patwilson said:


> is the name of the sled going to be "green machine".......


----------



## Claybird

That one ought to be called the Zombie-Max HO. You could do some cross marketing with Hornady

Good looking build


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Its actually a rhino lined engel cooler similar to the yeti


spoonfedred said:


> is that a bed liner sprayed yeti cooler in front of the console?


----------



## Durtjunkee

SALTLIFE361 said:


> I think something along the line of radioactive, NOT TO SURE YET


"SNOT ROCKET!"
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Whipray

Well, if someone cuts off her drift, they sure can't use the "Sorry, I didn't see you" excuse.


----------



## chris coulter

All i can say i have yet to see a Haynie and im even talking about Mr Haynie's boats which go all the way back into the 80's are a Majek which uses the same boat panel <wood> with a wrotten are soft spot on the floor are the decks but i can say i have seen several which one is at my shop for repairs which is a full composite boat with several soft spots composite is not anymore expensive i just know with over 500 guides running my boats they will destroy a composite boats.Back to the boat that i built my wife it is # 200 of the H O's that we ave built and it is a head turner for sure that is just a start to what im going to build for Pat Malone for the HT Redfish series keep your eyes open its coming


Durtjunkee said:


> While I agree with your line of thinking, all it takes is one soft spot in your deck to change your mind about that forever.


----------



## jdusek

chris coulter said:


> All i can say i have yet to see a Haynie and im even talking about Mr Haynie's boats which go all the way back into the 80's are a Majek which uses the same boat panel <wood> with a wrotten are soft spot on the floor are the decks but i can say i have seen several which one is at my shop for repairs which is a full composite boat with several soft spots composite is not anymore expensive i just know with over 500 guides running my boats they will destroy a composite boats.Back to the boat that i built my wife it is # 200 of the H O's that we ave built and it is a head turner for sure that is just a start to what im going to build for Pat Malone for the HT Redfish series keep your eyes open its coming


Nice boat! I like it.


----------



## ATX 4x4

The Hulk.


----------



## Redfishr

I love the look of Haynie boats but ,that boat gave me a headache looking at it...


----------



## chris coulter

Yea it's not just your everyday white old hull everyone else builds when we pulled in the show it stopped everyone in there tracks love it


Redfishr said:


> I love the look of Haynie boats but ,that boat gave me a headache looking at it...


----------



## goodwood

I really like that aerodynamic console with the rod racks and cooler up front. Do the corner cushions have storage underneath?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

No there just for seating no storage!


goodwood said:


> i really like that aerodynamic console with the rod racks and cooler up front. Do the corner cushions have storage underneath?


----------



## artofficial

My BIGFOOT is nothing like some of these fully custom speedy rigs, but we LOVE this boat!!! I won it the first year (2009) that Chris was participating and have done a lot to it. Everybody that rides in it says it is the smoothest riding boat they have seen.

Before and after pics...



















Ty


----------



## Tombo

Ty, I was bragging about you two at our boat show in Robstown. Saw some nice Haynies including the bright green one posted earlier.


----------



## Im Headed South

I know if someone is looking to buy one and they are in the CC area they need to get down to the show. Crazy low prices. 

Mike


----------



## g2outfitter

Did Chris reveal any new designs 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## mactx812

Haynie!!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie z21*

Haynie z21 in stock call chris's marine for details!


----------



## FishAfrica

That console is NICE!!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yea its the new bubble console they do look pretty sweet dont they!


fishafrica said:


> that console is nice!!


----------



## Texxan1

Not to be Mean or anything guys, especially to CHRIS 

But MY HAYNIE is by far the sharpest one ever built !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thomas


----------



## younggun55

Man that console is going to look SICK on the lowsides....makes me want to build another 23ls now!


----------



## fattyflattie

Thats exactly what I was thinking. Don't think my banker (wife) would go for it though.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie 23 cat*

Haynie 23 cat


----------



## Bottom Finder

So how did the 21 cat with the new Merc 150 four stroke run?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

It ran about 35mph.


bottom finder said:


> so how did the 21 cat with the new merc 150 four stroke run?


----------



## Durtjunkee

SALTLIFE361 said:


> It ran about 35mph.


That's all???
It needs a new prop....


----------



## Bottom Finder

SALTLIFE361 said:


> It ran about 35mph.


Good holeshot? Able to hold water pressure when jacked up?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie 24 cat*

Haynie 24 cat


----------



## devil1824

If it looks like a Banana is it bad luck? Nice rig, wrong color for me. :brew:


----------



## SALTLIFE361

You know that isn't the first time ive heard that, kinda curious as to where that came from?? Any insight?


devil1824 said:


> if it looks like a banana is it bad luck? Nice rig, wrong color for me. :brew:


----------



## devil1824

Here's just a taste. You can search on 2cool and find a LOT more on this subject. I even had a convenient store clerk in Rockport one time ask me and my buds if we wanted any bananas for our morning fishing trip. I said no, they are bad luck. She said I know, It's a fun little thing I like to do! Tells me who doesn't fish often. I told her she was mean and she laughed!! LOL!

There are many stories why bananas have been thought of as bad luck on boats. This is only one of the nautical superstitions that I know of and is particularly prevalent amongst watermen. Many stories have banana oil rubbing off on ones hands and “spooking" the fish; therefore the fish don't bite. There is always the story of a crew member slipping on the banana peel left on the deck. Some say that bananas give you the runs so you are always in the marine head and can't catch fish because you are busy "draining the pipes". Many other stories are told about bad luck and bananas, however the one that I find most plausible is a historical one.

Back in the days of the transatlantic crossings by wooden sailing ships many hazards would befall the captains, crew and passengers. Disease, pirates, shipwrecks, storms, etc., claimed the lives of a good percentage of the captains, crew and passengers attempting the dangerous voyage. Needless to say, a transatlantic crossing in the 17th and 18th centuries was a very risky endeavor. Often the vessels would stop along the way in tropical islands to gather provisions such as food and water. There the passengers and crew would often purchase wooden crates of bananas from the locals and bring them aboard the ship. These crates would have all manner of critters in them such as bugs, spiders, vermin and snakes.

These critters would make their way into the bilges of the ships, multiply, and then find their way into the captain's quarters. The captains circulated the rumor that bananas were bad luck in an attempt to keep the critters off the ship and out of their cabin. The crew and
passengers were more than eager to follow suit because of the inherent risk of the crossing. So, if the captain announced prior to the voyage that bananas were bad luck and not allowed aboard the vessel, everyone complied. You must remember that these were the days of burning witches and the like, so superstitions were taken very seriously.
Watermen are a mysterious lot. While we are known for our simple pragmatism, we also have many odd quirks. Superstitions have been prevalent on almost every vessel I have worked on. I feel that this is due to the nature of a waterman in that he sees the randomness of the world around him juxtaposed with the rhythmic, seasonal flows of nature and then tries to reconcile these observations into some sort of personal and/or environmental order. As Stevie Wonder (a blind man) pointed out so eloquently: "When you believe in things you can't

understand, that's superstition".


----------



## g2outfitter

Nice rig. You will love the 24 cat. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Thanks devil I really enjoyed reading up on that. I hope everyone enjoys as well


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Here's another one headed to louisiana*

Haynie 24 cat headed to louisiana!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Bradys's new 24 ho!*

Look's good brady show them louisiana boys how it's done!


----------



## boatdriver

****, that boat is so fresh and do clean clean!!!!!!


----------



## evis102

I'm waiting on a 21' LS with the bubble console.


----------



## shoalcat_james

Just wondering, Why or what ever happen to the 19' or 20' flats that Haynie built years ago? I was thinking it was 19' maybe 20'. Kinda looked like a Ranger Cayman.


----------



## Trout Master

Is that Nick's new ride, he sent me a pic the new boat badass


SALTLIFE361 said:


> A couple of 24 HO'S gettin ready to leave


----------



## Trout Master

Man i know who you got that boat from an yes



BayBolt23 said:


> Just a question for some of the Haynie guys.
> I have a 2010 24 HO with the low ride console and racing seats, was wondering if the guys at Chris's could put the normal size console and raise my seats? Here is a pic of my boat


----------



## SALTLIFE361

We still see some roll in every now and again but that boat isnt made anymore.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2012 haynie 24 cat*

2012 haynie 24 cat


----------



## Durtjunkee

Did yall ever get any realy numbers on the black/green 21 cat with the new Merc 150 4-stroke. I'm just curious as to how that motor performs.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Hayniw 24 ho*

Haynie 24 ho getting ready to leave


----------



## aviator04

That is one sweet HO! I like the color and sticker combo!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Chris's new 20 ls!*

Chris's new 20 ls! Only one being made it's really one of a kind lol


----------



## Claybird

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Chris's new 20 ls! Only one being made it's really one of a kind lol


Would love to see the performance numbers on this one. Please post up when you have em!


----------



## chuck115

*new boat?*

what is the new boat that was supposed to debut at the Rock the Dock show?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

twitchtwitch-pause said:


> what is the new boat that was supposed to debut at the Rock the Dock show?


I think that is the one.


----------



## chuck115

Copano/Aransas said:


> I think that is the one.


well the post says it's the only one being made, thats why i asked :brew:


----------



## calphil

sure wish he would be making more of the 21LS ... perfect boat for my needs


----------



## goodwood

how fast is an ho with a 300 verado? yeah that grey green really pops.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Theres actually another boat in the works that was supposed to be at the show, but it wasnt finished in time. And yea chris is only making one of these.


----------



## Bayscout22

*Bigfoot*

My new 23 Bigfoot. She is a little slower on top end (54MPH) but a lot skinnier than I anticipated. I'm very pleased!


----------



## Rippin_drag

Sweet Bigfoot man. I like that black aluminum work.
How skinny have you gotten it?


----------



## Bayscout22

Rippin_drag said:


> Sweet Bigfoot man. I like that black aluminum work.
> How skinny have you gotten it?


Skinnier than I really need to. I've only had the boat about a month so I'm still babying it some. I fish Matagorda and ran into a well known (shallow) area on the way home Sunday. I turned back when I saw shore birds. 

I'm prepared to say it'll jump up in a foot of water (As advertised) if I really need to. That's with a jackplate, trim tabs, and a 250 on back. Now that I'm loaded for fishing my top end is slipping down into the low 50s but I couldn't be happier with the skinny performance.


----------



## Durtjunkee

I like the decals...


----------



## Bayscout22

Durtjunkee said:


> I like the decals...


I'm a minimalist.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2012 haynie 23 ls*

2012 haynie 23 ls


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Some different haynie's*

A couple of different haynie's enjoy!


----------



## speck trout chaser

Those are all nice Cats!!! I think 2 of them were at the Aransas Pass Boat show a few weeks ago.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

The one with the tower was out there. The other white one just looks similar to the one that was out there but 2 different boats.


speck trout chaser said:


> those are all nice cats!!! I think 2 of them were at the aransas pass boat show a few weeks ago.


----------



## finaddiction

I took a demo on that tower boat at the AP boat show. Great view from up there. It was very easy to see the grass and pot holes. I do remember having something to sit on up there. It looks pretty ominous with nothing up there. I'm pretty sure I would have fallen off.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yea seats have been added since the pic. The boat was right out of the rig shop when i took this one.


finaddiction said:


> i took a demo on that tower boat at the ap boat show. Great view from up there. It was very easy to see the grass and pot holes. I do remember having something to sit on up there. It looks pretty ominous with nothing up there. I'm pretty sure i would have fallen off.


----------



## crowsox

How long do yall usally finance say a new z21 or HO?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

We dont have any in house financing we do have a credit app online at chrismarineboats.com you can fill out theres a group of lendors that look them over and they will contact you and us and tell us the status of you app and we go from there. As far as financing thats gonna be up to the lendor and how long they allow you to finance and rates etc.


crowsox said:


> how long do yall usally finance say a new z21 or ho?


----------



## jldsc

*?*



SALTLIFE361 said:


> Haynie z21 in stock call chris's marine for details!


 This particular boat still available??


----------



## jldsc

the z21 gray/black black bubble console....


----------



## SALTLIFE361

It's not i sold that one about a month ago. We do have a stock 24 h.o though.


jldsc said:


> the z21 gray/black black bubble console....


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie 24 h.o with custom paint job!*

Haynie 24 h.o with custom paint job! Ready to hit the water!


----------



## PortATrout

Very nice ride!! Post more often, enjoy looking at those new Haynie's.


----------



## TheDirtySouth

those are some colorful boats.just wandering where that bubble console came from on the green boat? i have seen that console on some other boats before>


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Thanks buddy i try and post all the boats that come out of here. That is custom paint job though a guy out of san antonio does all our custom paint jobs.


portatrout said:


> very nice ride!! Post more often, enjoy looking at those new haynie's.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Chris actually just came out with that console kinda still a work in progress, we have put it on about 3 or 4 boats now.


thedirtysouth said:


> those are some colorful boats.just wandering where that bubble console came from on the green boat? I have seen that console on some other boats before>


----------



## TheDirtySouth

sure looks like the console off of a majek extreme,and the bemm blaze has that identical console on it ? care to explain? i would like to buy that console for my rig where do i need to go get one?


----------



## pick44

Just curious about the seats and steering wheel. If your setting back in the seat, can you reach the steering wheel?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Its similar to the extreme console but not quite the same. The one on the blaze i believe we put that console in it. And ill have to get with chris about getting you a console as far as price and availability.


thedirtysouth said:


> sure looks like the console off of a majek extreme,and the bemm blaze has that identical console on it ? Care to explain? I would like to buy that console for my rig where do i need to go get one?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

The seats actually on slides so they slide for. And backwards. When we mount the seat base we do it to fit the customer so yes the seats will reach the steering wheel.


pick44 said:


> just curious about the seats and steering wheel. If your setting back in the seat, can you reach the steering wheel?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie 24 ho*

what a sweet lookin boat!


----------



## goodwood

that color combo looks fresh! like the glass hatches.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yes sir the flush lids look pretty sweet. Alot of the guys are going with them now.


goodwood said:


> that color combo looks fresh! Like the glass hatches.


----------



## Gilbert

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Yes sir the flush lids look pretty sweet. Alot of the guys are going with them now.


is it an extra charge to get them like that?


----------



## goodwood

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Yes sir the flush lids look pretty sweet. Alot of the guys are going with them now.


im getting close to figuring out how i want the layout of an HO.

whats the deadrise on the 24 ho?


----------



## [email protected]

Gilbert said:


> is it an extra charge to get them like that?


Yes there is.


----------



## fattyflattie

They are worth every penny. I'm sure they are a bit extra, don't have my invoice in front of me. All the LS's I've seen have them.


----------



## [email protected]

goodwood said:


> im getting close to figuring out how i want the layout of an HO.
> 
> whats the deadrise on the 24 ho?


It's a pad vee hull so there is no deadrise in the rear. Not sure about front deadrise.


----------



## shooks

PortATrout said:


> Very nice ride!! Post more often, enjoy looking at those new Haynie's.


X2


----------



## SALTLIFE361

There 150 a hatch. Usually it adds about a $1000 to the deal.


[email protected] said:


> yes there is.


----------



## TroutSnatcher

New to me! 2011 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Sweet looking boat. Congrats


troutsnatcher said:


> new to me! 2011 ho


----------



## Hueyfisher

*Hinges/Flush Hatches*

Saltlife-

Why do you use those hinges on your flush mount hatches?
It seems like you would want to use the hinges that are flat on top with the hinge point down instead of up where you can stump your toes?

Just looked at a friends Haynie Cat and noticed them sticking up.

Just curious if requested at time of purchase if a guy has the option of picking different hinges? I wouldn;t think there would be any price difference.

Also, On the Bigfoot, do you offer a deck layout that includes lockable rod storage? If so could you post some pic's of one? Maybe with a larger front deck?

Thanks!

Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Law Dog

Nice looking boats!!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie 24 Cat*

A 24 cat we delivered today.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Thanks law dog! Im always posting pics be sure to check em' out


law dog said:


> nice looking boats!!


----------



## younggun55

I bet thats one happy camper! Take a pic of my black and red 23 and stick it on here if ya get a chance I haven't even seen it yet!


----------



## speck trout chaser

Man that's one nice sled!!! I can't wait to order mine!!!! 2013 can't get here fast enough!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## btreybig

How about some more pictures of the 21' cat and their layouts.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2012 haynie 19 rt*

This is the new boat from Haynie its the 2012 Haynie 19 RT "Redfish Tail" enjoy!


----------



## OffshoreChris

Can we get some more detailed pics of the hull on the 19 RT?


----------



## phi471

Describe the physics and possible numbers of that boat please. I like the concept and it looks like it can get skinny. But how fast will that 60 hp push it?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Ill def. Try and get more pics up what detailed pics would like?


offshorechris said:


> can we get some more detailed pics of the hull on the 19 rt?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

The boat weighs about 800 lbs it drafts in 7" it has an 18 gallon fuel tank with a max horsepower rating of 75. Chris said they took the boat out and tried to get it stuck and couldn't he said the boat can pretty much run on land if that gives you an idea hope this helps


phi471 said:


> describe the physics and possible numbers of that boat please. I like the concept and it looks like it can get skinny. But how fast will that 60 hp push it?


----------



## Cool Hand

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Here ya go buddy


Yea it looked like a car dealership.I like the old gas pump.:cheers:


----------



## Rippin_drag

18' RFL has a formidable competitor.


----------



## Rportin12

Why not just make the 17'6" cat again and modify it where see fit?


----------



## OffshoreChris

Pics of the front hull and where the tunnel starts.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Emilio's new 23 cat!*

Emilio's new 23 cat congrats buddy! Emilio came in yesterday to harass me and scott lol and a 23 cat happened to fall in his lap hope you enjoy it! Me and scott will be waiting to go out so dont back out on us sunday!


----------



## t-tung

Only way that thing is getting dirty is if he has to get a Budweiser out of his boat at his next crawfish boil. That fool cant catch fish! Haha! Nice boat Emilio. Hispanic Titantic!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Haha im not gonna say anything yet i'll find out on sunday hopefully next pics i post are of all the fish we caught!


t-tung said:


> only way that thing is getting dirty is if he has to get a budweiser out of his boat at his next crawfish boil. That fool cant catch fish! Haha! Nice boat emilio. Hispanic titantic!


----------



## RollingWithIt

Lol. Look at Emilio's paw paw top!


----------



## t-tung

RollingWithIt said:


> Lol. Look at Emilio's paw paw top!


I got dibs on his big *** sombrero. Doesn't look like he'll be needing it anymore.


----------



## porkchoplc

Any new pics of Z-21's or Bigfoots?


----------



## That Robbie Guy

SALTLIFE361 said:


> This is the new boat from Haynie its the 2012 Haynie 19 RT "Redfish Tail" enjoy!


Dang - there is something about this I really like.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2012 haynie rt up for grabs*

The new haynie 19 rt is for sale here at chris's marine. The sale price is $22,995.00 call chris's marine for details 361-758-8486


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

porkchoplc said:


> Any new pics of Z-21's or Bigfoots?


Z21's!!!! I need deck lay out ideas, anyone have one with a rod locker?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

The problem with putting rod boxes on a Z-21 is your gonna need at least a 7.5 ft front deck if not an 8 ft front deck that's gonna eat alot of you floor space. Now if you were to put a tournament console in that would help, but if you were thinking of putting a deluxe console that's gonna leave with little walk space up front. Just a few things to keep in mind


Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Z21's!!!! I need deck lay out ideas, anyone have one with a rod locker?


----------



## texasislandboy

SALTLIFE361 said:


> The new haynie 19 rt is for sale here at chris's marine. The sale price is $22,995.00 call chris's marine for details 361-758-8486


That seems alittle under powered.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

SALTLIFE361 said:


> The problem with putting rod boxes on a Z-21 is your gonna need at least a 7.5 ft front deck if not an 8 ft front deck that's gonna eat alot of you floor space. Now if you were to put a tournament console in that would help, but if you were thinking of putting a deluxe console that's gonna leave with little walk space up front. Just a few things to keep in mind


Yea, I was thinking bubble console, racing seats, and a tuned up 250 pro xs :walkingsm Roll out!!!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

I sold one similar to this one just with out the big front deck on page 11 check it out!


Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Yea, I was thinking bubble console, racing seats, and a tuned up 250 pro xs :walkingsm Roll out!!!


----------



## Claybird

SALTLIFE361 said:


> I sold one similar to this one just with out the big front deck on page 11 check it out!


What kind of speeds did you see out of that Z21 with the 250 ProXS and bubble console? I really like that setup.


----------



## OffshoreChris

Claybird said:


> What kind of speeds did you see out of that Z21 with the 250 ProXS and bubble console? I really like that setup.


I believe mid to high 60's depending on load.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

SALTLIFE361 said:


> I sold one similar to this one just with out the big front deck on page 11 check it out!


Oh trust me, Ive seen it!!! I need to get my stuff together and set up some demo rides.


----------



## fattyflattie

OffshoreChris said:


> I believe mid to high 60's depending on load.


I would bet it's in the upper 60's.

There were a few with big consoles and 225's right at 65.

That will be a sweet rig, wish they would have had the bubble console when I built mine.


----------



## fattyflattie

Wouldn't let me edit. 

I meant at least upper 60's. 

I don't know the difference between the 225 and 250 xs is worth.


----------



## brian symank

Well I've been reading the posts for a while and wanted to get a better feel for the new boat before I posted anything. I'll say this first, the Z-21 is the absolute smoothest boat I've driven or ridden in period. Second, my Z-21 has seen 65-66 (loaded) with a 250ProXS in ideal conditions. By the way, I'm the owner of the black and silver Z-21 on page 11. I had them upgrade the 225 to the 250. I'll post pictures of it fully decked out when I get a chance. Best money.....and most I've spent on a boat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fattyflattie

brian symank said:


> Well I've been reading the posts for a while and wanted to get a better feel for the new boat before I posted anything. I'll say this first, the Z-21 is the absolute smoothest boat I've driven or ridden in period. Second, my Z-21 has seen 65-66 (loaded) with a 250ProXS in ideal conditions. By the way, I'm the owner of the black and silver Z-21 on page 11. I had them upgrade the 225 to the 250. I'll post pictures of it fully decked out when I get a chance. Best money.....and most I've spent on a boat!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats a beatutiful rig.

I was hoping the owner would pop up some time.


----------



## OffshoreChris

brian symank said:


> Well I've been reading the posts for a while and wanted to get a better feel for the new boat before I posted anything. I'll say this first, the Z-21 is the absolute smoothest boat I've driven or ridden in period. Second, my Z-21 has seen 65-66 (loaded) with a 250ProXS in ideal conditions. By the way, I'm the owner of the black and silver Z-21 on page 11. I had them upgrade the 225 to the 250. I'll post pictures of it fully decked out when I get a chance. Best money.....and most I've spent on a boat!!!!!!!!!!!!


I figured that's where the top speed would be. Good looking boat. The Z21's are one of my favorite Haynie's. I'm surprised there's not more of them.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

I'm glad to hear you love the boat Brian its a sweet boat with a nice set up.


brian symank said:


> Well I've been reading the posts for a while and wanted to get a better feel for the new boat before I posted anything. I'll say this first, the Z-21 is the absolute smoothest boat I've driven or ridden in period. Second, my Z-21 has seen 65-66 (loaded) with a 250ProXS in ideal conditions. By the way, I'm the owner of the black and silver Z-21 on page 11. I had them upgrade the 225 to the 250. I'll post pictures of it fully decked out when I get a chance. Best money.....and most I've spent on a boat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jldsc

Cant wait till the pic of my HO is on this thread!!! Shouldnt be too much longer till they start on it?? Hopefully, 3 months without a bay boat is killin me!!!


----------



## rattler

SALTLIFE361 said:


> This is the new boat from Haynie its the 2012 Haynie 19 RT "Redfish Tail" enjoy!


I am digging this "sled". And performance numbers with that 60 on it.

>E


----------



## hooknbullet2

Performance numbers on the 19RT?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

It ran about 35-37 mph


rattler said:


> I am digging this "sled". And performance numbers with that 60 on it.
> 
> >E


----------



## hooknbullet2

Draft at rest and running?


----------



## jeffm66

I would like all the specs on the 19RT. It seems like all the Texas builders are only building $40k plus boats most of the time, baby cats selling for over $25K?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

It drafts in 8" and will run in 6"


hooknbullet2 said:


> Draft at rest and running?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Weight: 800lb
Length: 19' 4"
Beam: 6' 6"
Draft: 8"
Fuel Capacity: 20 Gallons
Max HP: 75 HP
Base Price: $22,995.00


jeffm66 said:


> I would like all the specs on the 19RT. It seems like all the Texas builders are only building $40k plus boats most of the time, baby cats selling for over $25K?


----------



## porkchoplc

Seriously we need more pictures of BFs.


----------



## Claybird

I would like to see a 21LS.

Also, what did yall end up doing with the SCB V-hull? Really looking forward to seeing something with that one.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

As soon as some Bigfoots come through ill get some pics for you! Majority of the boats that come out of here are H.O's and Cats.


porkchoplc said:


> Seriously we need more pictures of BFs.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Ht series 23 ls*

The new HT series 23 LS


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2012 haynie 24 cat*

This haynie 24 cat is sweet!


----------



## PENSTX

Looks great!


----------



## porkchoplc

That second set of rod holders doesnt look like theyll work too well. Guessing theyve yet to be installed.


----------



## downstream

what would it take to have a 24' ho w/ 4 cockpit seats and merc 300, w/ rod lockers and with the second row of seats would you loose livewell and space?


----------



## redseeker1

*Ice Chest*

SaltLife,

What size yeti can you fit under the double seat set up on the blue and orange cat?

Seams to me you could put a yeti cooler slide under the seat and be able to pull it out for access while still being able to use the raised console deck as a seat.

Would this require the drive console to be raised to match up with the seat height being raised?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Im Headed South

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=378443&page=4

My last couple of HO's were set up with options your both talking about. Take a look at this old thread as there some pics to give you some ideas. Chris can do pretty much anything you can dream up.

Mike


----------



## PENSTX

redseeker1 said:


> SaltLife,
> 
> What size yeti can you fit under the double seat set up on the blue and orange cat?
> 
> Seams to me you could put a yeti cooler slide under the seat and be able to pull it out for access while still being able to use the raised console deck as a seat.
> 
> Would this require the drive console to be raised to match up with the seat height being raised?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I think it's an 80 quart that we have under it and we're waiting on the slides!


----------



## jldsc

Hey Saltlife, yall must be bowed up on building 24HO's....cant wait till mine gets in the mold!!


----------



## redseeker1

Im Headed South said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=378443&page=4
> 
> My last couple of HO's were set up with options your both talking about. Take a look at this old thread as there some pics to give you some ideas. Chris can do pretty much anything you can dream up.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the link. Just what i was looking for.
UHH OHH!!!
What is the Haynie H20?
I remember seeing this boat about 4 years ago on the way to Corpus from SA. Tried talking with the owner about it but didn't get much info. That sled looks pretty slick. Maybe a cross between a LS and Cat?
Does anyone have performance info? I will also do a search.

Mike


----------



## GIGEM18

ttt


----------



## Hooked on Reds

Jacob - What brand speakers are those on the Orange 24' Cat? they look good..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

There gonna be fusion brand speakers as well as the stereo.


Hooked on Reds said:


> Jacob - What brand speakers are those on the Orange 24' Cat? they look good..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Haynie 23 cat*

Some haynie 23 cat's


----------



## Hooked on Reds

How long is the Bow Deck on that Black Cat with the three plastic lids?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

I believe its an 8ft front deck


Hooked on Reds said:


> How long is the Bow Deck on that Black Cat with the three plastic lids?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Hayniw 24 ho*

A 24 ho ready to hit the water!


----------



## McTrout

What? Mine and Tricia's cats didn't make the short list lol....?
That's O.k. though, we'd just as soon have it to ourselves down here for a while....lol again.


----------



## bearwash87

Any z21s?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Sorry about that Mike I dont know where I was the day yall's boats left for some reason or another we didnt get pics of yall's boat. We try to get every boat that comes out of here on the website but yea if you would get pics of yalls 2 boats on here that would be great.


McTrout said:


> What? Mine and Tricia's cats didn't make the short list lol....?
> That's O.k. though, we'd just as soon have it to ourselves down here for a while....lol again.


----------



## Hooked on Reds

Hey CM - How about a pic of that black and grey bottom Haynie Cat ya'll have there right now. I couldn't get a good look at it parked next to the others..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2012 haynie 23 cat*

2012 23 cat


----------



## OffshoreChris

I love that consul set up.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*23 bigfoot*

I promised some bigfoots so here you go more to come!


----------



## rattler

SALTLIFE361 said:


> I promised some bigfoots so here you go more to come!


Still my favorite overall hull.

>E


----------



## younggun55

Any pictures of a LS with the bubble console?


----------



## jdusek

SALTLIFE361 said:


> I promised some bigfoots so here you go more to come!


That's my buddy Eloy's boat. He just got it on Saturday.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Right now just Chris's 20 LS has the bubble console but no 23 LS's im sure one will be coming soon.


younggun55 said:


> Any pictures of a LS with the bubble console?


----------



## bearwash87

More z21s?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie Z-21*

Here's a Haynie Z-21 with a 150 4S. I know what yall are thinking it's underpowered some guys just aren't worried about speed but the boat is rated up to a 250. It ran about 50-54 easy with the 150 4S.


----------



## Bottom Finder

That is stout for a 150 on a 21'. Always liked the white over gray color.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yea the boat is sweet that has always been my favorite color combo just looks clean!


Bottom Finder said:


> That is stout for a 150 on a 21'. Always liked the white over gray color.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2012 Haynie 24 HO*

Haynie 24 HO w/ 4 bucket seats


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

Where is the pic? 4 buckets is what I've always wanted.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Pics of 24 HO with 4 bucket seats*

24 ho


----------



## SALTLIFE361

I dont know what happened there but there posted now.


2013Shoalcat said:


> Where is the pic? 4 buckets is what I've always wanted.


----------



## Im Headed South

2013Shoalcat said:


> Where is the pic? 4 buckets is what I've always wanted.


my last 2 with a 4 seat set up.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3774265&postcount=33

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=214406

mike


----------



## OffshoreChris

Im Headed South said:


> my last 2 with a 4 seat set up.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3774265&postcount=33
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=214406
> 
> mike


Awesome set up


----------



## Hooked on Reds

I'm hoping Chris's post up some pics from their Owners Tournament this weekend.
I cant make it down there, but would love to see some pics of all those Haynie's together!


----------



## FishAfrica

Hooked on Reds said:


> I'm hoping Chris's post up some pics from their Owners Tournament this weekend.
> I cant make it down there, but would love to see some pics of all those Haynie's together!


x2 Show us more Haynies!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Pics of the Haynie Owners Tournament*

I'll definitely take some pics tonight at registration and ill take more Saturday the day of the tournament so be on the look out Monday.


----------



## goodwood

Love these haynies.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 haynie 24 ho*

Here's a 2013 Haynie 24 HO with XD rims the boat turned out great on it's way to Louisiana!


----------



## DSL_PWR

goodwood said:


> Love these haynies.


I think they are great looking boats, just can't understand the 2 stroke motors.


----------



## younggun55

DSL_PWR said:


> I think they are great looking boats, just can't understand the 2 stroke motors.


Go take a HO/pro xs to mansfield and back and you will understand. They sip fuel, are very dependable, and are very fast.

And I run a four stroke currently so I am not biased in the least bit.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 24 HO*

David Flinn's 2013 Haynie 24 HO tournament rigged.


----------



## TxDave

Good looking boat !


----------



## dannyalvarez

younggun55 said:


> Go take a HO/pro xs to mansfield and back and you will understand. They sip fuel, are very dependable, and are very fast.
> 
> And I run a four stroke currently so I am not biased in the least bit.


A 250 SHO or a 300 Verado would do just as good as any two stroke you put it up against. Just my opinion though!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

dross_alvarez12 said:


> A 250 SHO or a 300 Verado would do just as good as any two stroke you put it up against. Just my opinion though!


From what i've heard the 250 ProXS is pretty close in speed with the 300 V-Rod on a HO. I bet a 24 HO 250 ProXS would beat a 24 HO 250 SHO. My .02.


----------



## jldsc

Haynies are setup for a 25" shaft motor..its gonna be hard to get an sho setup right for a good topend..ive been through it already on a bay boat


----------



## goodwood

DSL_PWR said:


> I think they are great looking boats, just can't understand the 2 stroke motors.


everyone ive talked to says nothing beats a pro xs on a 24 ho. im sure you know generally 2 strokes are lighter and have more low end punch. with advances they are fuel efficient as well. the 225 pro xs is underrated and produce 250 hp. forgot where i read it.

can anyone say anything about their reliability and cost of maintenance or repairs?


----------



## Durtjunkee

I feel like stirrin the pot a little this morning so....

No matter how fuel effecient a 2-Stroke is, you still have the added expense of 2-stroke oil. Your ProXS or Etech gets 4 mpg at 4000 RPMs? Sweet...you also just added a $20-$30/gallon of oil to your 50 gallon tank. 

Some other guy's 4-stroke get's 3.9 mpg at 4000....he's takin that extra $20-30 that you spent on oil to the bank.

"OH well my Pro XS will kick your 4-stroke's butt on top end!"

No dookie DillWeed...it will out run it to the shop too! Get a new argument!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Durtjunkee said:


> I feel like stirrin the pot a little this morning so....
> 
> No matter how fuel effecient a 2-Stroke is, you still have the added expense of 2-stroke oil. Your ProXS or Etech gets 4 mpg at 4000 RPMs? Sweet...you also just added a $20-$30/gallon of oil to your 50 gallon tank.
> 
> Some other guy's 4-stroke get's 3.9 mpg at 4000....he's takin that extra $20-30 that you spent on oil to the bank.
> 
> "OH well my Pro XS will kick your 4-stroke's butt on top end!"
> 
> No dookie DillWeed...it will out run it to the shop too! Get a new argument!


 Ya'll but 4-strokes that run gas with ethanol in them run dry, where as the 2-stroke mixes oil with the gas. So it helps keep the pistons and rings lubericated and not dry. Why do you think so many people run 2-strokes because of Ethanol! Not biased either.


----------



## Durtjunkee

Is that why merc's pop so many power heads? Oh wait...they're lubed!!!

LOL

I'm not biased either. I run 2 stroke. =)


----------



## FISHINFREAK1

Haynies are bad arse! !


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 23 LS*

This is a Haynie 23 LS with a DLX console.


----------



## RedXCross

:rotfl: Bazzzzinnnga



Durtjunkee said:


> I feel like stirrin the pot a little this morning so....
> 
> No matter how fuel effecient a 2-Stroke is, you still have the added expense of 2-stroke oil. Your ProXS or Etech gets 4 mpg at 4000 RPMs? Sweet...you also just added a $20-$30/gallon of oil to your 50 gallon tank.
> 
> Some other guy's 4-stroke get's 3.9 mpg at 4000....he's takin that extra $20-30 that you spent on oil to the bank.
> 
> "OH well my Pro XS will kick your 4-stroke's butt on top end!"
> 
> No dookie DillWeed...it will out run it to the shop too! Get a new argument!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*The new 2013 Haynie 21 Super Cat*

Haynie's 21 Super Cat. We made a 21 Cat with higher sides, wider beam & a bigger gas tank. It has a maximum HP of 225. If you have any questions feel free to PM me. Enjoy


----------



## OffshoreChris

^ This looks like it should be much better than the old 21 cat ^


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Much Better*

X2


OffshoreChris said:


> ^ This looks like it should be much better than the old 21 cat ^


----------



## Hooked on Reds

is that a silver sportsmaster lower unit on that grey 23' LS?
whats the story behind that?


----------



## younggun55

Hooked on Reds said:


> is that a silver sportsmaster lower unit on that grey 23' LS?
> whats the story behind that?


It's a torque master


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 23 Cat*

2013 Haynie 23 Cat


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 24 HO*

2013 Haynie 24 HO


----------



## WoundedMinnow

How about a 21' Ho with a 250 Yamaha SHO? Could you do that


----------



## Im Headed South

WoundedMinnow said:


> How about a 21' Ho with a 250 Yamaha SHO? Could you do that


Thats a Z-21.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Z-21*

WoundedMinnow the Z-21 is the same hull as the HO just cut down 3 ft the problem with putting a SHO on a Z-21 or a 24 HO is they require a 25" shaft and Yamaha only make the SHO's In a 20" shaft. Hope this answers your question.


WoundedMinnow said:


> How about a 21' Ho with a 250 Yamaha SHO? Could you do that


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 23 Cat*

2013 Haynie 23 Cat loaded. This boat turned out great color scheme came out awesome.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 24 HO*

2013 Haynie 24 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 haynie 24 ho*

2013 haynie 24 ho


----------



## FLAT FISHY

For the love of God man please delete this thread,,if not My bank account is going to suffer a horrible quick death....gotta GET me a 24HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

lol sorry buddy. I'm glad you enjoy the pics ill keep them coming maybe they will get you in here to lay yours out lol


FLAT FISHY said:


> For the love of God man please delete this thread,,if not My bank account is going to suffer a horrible quick death....gotta GET me a 24HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Here's a few more Haynie's*

Check these bad boys out.


----------



## FishAfrica

Very Nice, that green and grey is a nice color combo. When is the first straight transomed 23 cat going to be built?


----------



## Horizon257

That little Worm on the console's name is SCOTT ... LOL


----------



## RollingWithIt

Haha funny one there Caleb. Should put a snake on there. Woulda fit you perfect!


----------



## Horizon257

LOL ... you guys did a great job and the boat looks awesome ... cant wait to see it in person ... i would say that its a pretty good Christmas present to myself ... Merry Christmas to all you Chris's Marine guys / girls


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*lol*

lol wait until he sees this!


Horizon257 said:


> That little Worm on the console's name is SCOTT ... LOL


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yea that boat came out awesome. Merry Christmas to you and your family as well.


Horizon257 said:


> LOL ... you guys did a great job and the boat looks awesome ... cant wait to see it in person ... i would say that its a pretty good Christmas present to myself ... Merry Christmas to all you Chris's Marine guys / girls


----------



## SALTLIFE361

lol that's hilarious good one Scott.


RollingWithIt said:


> Haha funny one there Caleb. Should put a snake on there. Woulda fit you perfect!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 25 Magnum is here.*

The Haynie 25 Magnum is here. The pictures really don't do any justice to the actual size of the boat. We don't have any real numbers yet as far as draft and speeds due to this being the first one so please bare with us. We do however have some other specs. As soon as we get it rigged ill be posting pics of the boat finished. This boat will be in the Coastal Bend Boat & Outdoor Show in Robstown on the 21st-24th of February or you can stop by Chris's marine and see it in person.

Weight - 2120 lbs
Length - 24' 9"
Beam - 8'
Max HP - 350 HP


----------



## dannyalvarez

Besides length, how does this differ from 24 HO?

Nice Boat!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 24 HO*

2013 Haynie 24 HO ready to hit the water.


----------



## FishAfrica

Good looking HO SALTLIFE, is that a solid white deck or white with white splatter? Nice clean look


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Thanks this boat came out awesome. It's actually a classic gray deck with melon splatter.


FishAfrica said:


> Good looking HO SALTLIFE, is that a solid white deck or white with white splatter? Nice clean look


----------



## goodwood

Yup real pretty. No leaning post/seats?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

I believe that a leaning post went in this boat but I took the pic before the boat delivered and that's when we mount the leaning post or tournament seats to meet the customers satisfaction.


goodwood said:


> Yup real pretty. No leaning post/seats?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie LS Bass Edition*

2013 Haynie LS Bass Edition looks pretty sweet!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 24 cat*

2013 Haynie 24 cat


----------



## porkchoplc

that green HO is sick. id like to see that melon w/ a cream.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 haynie 24 ho*

This is one sweet HO enjoy fellas!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 23 bigfoot*

2013 Haynie 23 Bigfoot with extended gunnels boat came out awesome!


----------



## Lawson4x454

What's the lead time on a bigfoot 23 now? Got any dealers around galveston?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Right now lead time were about 8-12 weeks out give or take.


Lawson4x454 said:


> What's the lead time on a bigfoot 23 now? Got any dealers around galveston?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Right now its just us, Chris's Marine and Coastal Bend Marine Port O' Connor.


SALTLIFE361 said:


> Right now lead time were about 8-12 weeks out give or take.


----------



## g2outfitter

Very nice work. That 23 big foot is the nicest I've seen. I'm digging the extended tunnel

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## natureboy3002

I like the look of the 24ft cat but havent taking a ride in one yet. I also like the scb stinRay have to my a choice between the two. Got pleanty of time though 4yrs to think about.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Thanks bud yea the extended gunnels are becoming a big hit.


g2outfitter said:


> Very nice work. That 23 big foot is the nicest I've seen. I'm digging the extended tunnel
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 haynie 24 ho*

Sorry about the first pic cant hardly see it with the sun, the other pics came out great though.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 24 Cat


----------



## g2outfitter

Hey saltlife did Chris go back to old graphics or did customer request those on the 2013 haynie 24

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redfishr

I like the old graphics WAY better...


----------



## g2outfitter

Redfishr is that your new boat. Sweet ride. I love my 24

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Upon customer request we put the old style on we still have the graphics for it so its no big deal.


g2outfitter said:


> Hey saltlife did Chris go back to old graphics or did customer request those on the 2013 haynie 24
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Durtjunkee

But HOW? HOW could you POSSIBLY have more than one sticker????

Sorry....couldn't resist.


----------



## Redfishr

g2outfitter said:


> Redfishr is that your new boat. Sweet ride. I love my 24
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


No, sorry to imply that....
I cant stand those mid-evil graphix. When I did own a Haynie, I had the old graphics as well.
New one dont look salty enought to me...


----------



## Texxan1

As a person who owns 2 Haynies, I dern sure prefer the new graphics myself... BUT once again, Haynie shows that they will do what the CUSTOMER wants.

That is customers SERVICE folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Team Haynie

Rock ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g2outfitter

X2 on new graphics X2 on bad arse customer service

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 23 Cat*

2013 Haynie 23 Cat


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 19 RT*

2013 Haynie 19 RT


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 - Haynie 23 Cat*

Jay Ray Watkins new 2013 Haynie 23 Cat w/ half tower


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 21 Super Cat*

2013 21 Super Cat


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Other than the obvious 1ft difference, why would you go for a Haynie 23 cat over a 24 cat. They seem so close why bother making both hulls?


----------



## daryl1979

One is a strait transom the other is the key slot transom or whatever it's called


----------



## FishAfrica

daryl1979 said:


> One is a strait transom the other is the key slot transom or whatever it's called


Its the same hull, they just cut the key slot sponsons off the 24 and made the 23. From what I hear the 23 is 2-3 mile/hr faster, drafts a little deeper and a little cheaper than the 24.
The 24 offers a little more deck and storage space with those sponsons on the key slot.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 25 Magnum*

2013 Haynie 25 Magnum ready to hit the water!


----------



## TXDRAKE

Whats the difference between the 24 HO and the new 25 ft. Magnum?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

It's a foot loner and 8" wider earning a lot more room and stability


TXDRAKE said:


> Whats the difference between the 24 HO and the new 25 ft. Magnum?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 24 Cat loaded!*

2013 Haynie 24 Cat loaded ready to hit the water!


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Anyone put max power on a 21 super cat yet?


----------



## Bottom Finder

You guys are turning out some awesome rigs!


----------



## Levi

Post up some pictures of mine when you get time!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Here you go Levi*

Capt. Levi Price just picked up his new 2013 Haynie 24 HO yesterday this boat is sweeeet! Don't mind all the saw and fiberglass dust we didn't have a chance to wash it I'm sure Levi will post more pics once it's all shined up lol


----------



## JCockrell

*19' rft???*

got any more pics of those 19' RFT's... that looks like a pretty sweet little rig? anyone out there running one and have some good perfromance numbers on em?


----------



## Levi

The boat runs great. And she's a fish catcher! I've had limits everyday since I got her! So far it's running 63.2 with a bravo prop, I'm going to do some testing and I believe I can get more out of her


----------



## ningapleeze

How much does a boat like that cost?


----------



## Levi

ningapleeze said:


> How much does a boat like that cost?


That all depends how you rig it. If your happy with a work model ford with plastic grill and cloth interior you can build one for a good price. But if you prefer to drive a Mercedes that's all tricked out you have to pay for it. Chris's marine can rig a boat to fit anyone. Go to the shop and price one out, Every boat is different. But I bet they could build one to suit your needs


----------



## SALTLIFE361

You couldn't have said it better Levi. Come on in and get a quote we'll be happy to work with you.


Levi said:


> That all depends how you rig it. If your happy with a work model ford with plastic grill and cloth interior you can build one for a good price. But if you prefer to drive a Mercedes that's all tricked out you have to pay for it. Chris's marine can rig a boat to fit anyone. Go to the shop and price one out, Every boat is different. But I bet they could build one to suit your needs


----------



## aviator04

Hey Levi, what are you using the hatch on the floor for? I'm just curious if its more storage, cooler, or waste bucket?


----------



## ningapleeze

Levi said:


> That all depends how you rig it. If your happy with a work model ford with plastic grill and cloth interior you can build one for a good price. But if you prefer to drive a Mercedes that's all tricked out you have to pay for it. Chris's marine can rig a boat to fit anyone. Go to the shop and price one out, Every boat is different. But I bet they could build one to suit your needs


I prefer a Bentley. Thanks.

Are all HAYNIE'S narrow?


----------



## g2outfitter

No my 24 cat is as wide as you can get

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 - Haynie 23 Bigfoot*

Here's a 2013 Haynie 23 Bigfoot with a 225 Pro XS!


----------



## ningapleeze

Is the fit and finish not important to Haynie Boats?


----------



## g2outfitter

What you mean ? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Copano/Aransas

ningapleeze said:


> Is the fit and finish not important to Haynie Boats?


???........:headknock


----------



## PENSTX

ningapleeze said:


> Is the fit and finish not important to Haynie Boats?


You clearly are oblivious to what your looking at. What don't people like you say that about SCB? SCB SCREWS their consul in! They don't even take the time to fiberglass it in!


----------



## PENSTX

BaffinPEN said:


> You clearly are oblivious to what your looking at. What don't people like you say that about SCB? SCB SCREWS their consul in! They don't even take the time to fiberglass it in!


Just my opinion not trying to hijack the great boat thread!


----------



## fattyflattie

BaffinPEN said:


> You clearly are oblivious to what your looking at. What don't people like you say that about SCB? SCB SCREWS their consul in! They don't even take the time to fiberglass it in!


Way to go BaffinPEN, this thread needed another 15 pages of useless liner vs nonline, Haynie vs SCB vs Tran vs jonboat vs financed vs paid cash vs weekend warrior vs tourney guy.

Some people just have to troll, they cant help it.


----------



## fishshallow

Saltlife is there any way you can post a pic of the bottom of one of those 19 rt's, spacifically the tunnel. I really like the look of that boat. Thanks.


----------



## PENSTX

fattyflattie said:


> Way to go BaffinPEN, this thread needed another 15 pages of useless liner vs nonline, Haynie vs SCB vs Tran vs jonboat vs financed vs paid cash vs weekend warrior vs tourney guy.
> 
> Some people just have to troll, they cant help it.


I guess you didn't see my next post stating that I wouldn't hijack the great thread. So we will leave it at that.


----------



## JCockrell

any more 19 rt's? really interested in the boat, but not much i can find out about em?


----------



## Byronf

I have a question. I own a 2009 24 HO. Why is the drain holes in the back 2 storage boxes higher than the bottom of the box? It is a pain in the butt to try and get water out... Every time I clean the boat I ask myself why it was built that way?


----------



## g2outfitter

I have same problem on the 2012 24 Cat its just a bit higher but does cause for me to have to shop vac the water out before storage. Also around every hatch. After washing, they hold water and have to shop vac those aswell. Pain in the arse. Only flaw I can find on the boat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gilbert

Byronf said:


> I have a question. I own a 2009 24 HO. Why is the drain holes in the back 2 storage boxes higher than the bottom of the box? It is a pain in the butt to try and get water out... Every time I clean the boat I ask myself why it was built that way?


**** poor design


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Gilbert said:


> **** poor design


If you don't have anything positive to say, than don't hijack this thread like Baffin Pen said.


----------



## g2outfitter

Let me add my hatchs do stay dry though. I would much rather have this minor issue than wet storage like other boats I have owned. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 haynie 25 magnum*

2013 haynie 25 magnum


----------



## ningapleeze

No Rod Lockers?


----------



## InfamousJ

BaffinPEN said:


> You clearly are oblivious to what your looking at. What don't people like you say that about SCB? SCB SCREWS their consul in! They don't even take the time to fiberglass it in!


I think you got Haynie in your tonsuls.


----------



## PENSTX

InfamousJ said:


> I think you got Haynie in your tonsuls.


Coming from the guy who thinks desperado is the greatest boat in the world.


----------



## PENSTX

InfamousJ said:


> I think you got Haynie in your tonsuls.


Go ahead tell me how shallow, and dry it is. Then remind yourself that it looks like a beached whale.


----------



## InfamousJ

Why would you bring SCB into a post about Haynie and someone questioning Haynies boat out of the blue? Goodness, you got more issues than tonsuls full. Now you wanna rag on Desperado in the same post? LMAO Come on, any other boat manufacturers left?



ningapleeze said:


> Is the fit and finish not important to Haynie Boats?


How does one go from this post above.. 


BaffinPEN said:


> You clearly are oblivious to what your looking at. What don't people like you say that about SCB? SCB SCREWS their consul in! They don't even take the time to fiberglass it in!


to bashing SCB'?

Syphillis brain?


----------



## devil1824

Can we just ban both of them and be done with it?


----------



## DSL_PWR

devil1824 said:


> Can we just ban both of them and be done with it?


and miss all this banter? come on man.


----------



## devil1824

DSL_PWR said:


> and miss all this banter? come on man.


Your right. What was I thinking. Ding. Ding. Ding. LETS GET IT ON!!!


----------



## Gilbert

Copano/Aransas said:


> If you don't have anything positive to say, than don't hijack this thread like Baffin Pen said.


how do you say **** poor design in a positive way?


----------



## DSL_PWR

Gilbert said:


> how do you say **** poor design in a positive way?


of extremely inferior or disappointing quality or rating, lacking design qualities.


----------



## [email protected]

BaffinPEN said:


> You clearly are oblivious to what your looking at. What don't people like you say that about SCB? SCB SCREWS their consul in! They don't even take the time to fiberglass it in!


Wow he really got under your skin with that comment for you to pull SCB in this out of the blue. You must hear that a lot for you to snap like that. Whoever drilled those drain holes so high doesn't know what he's doing and I think that goes in the fit and finish category.


----------



## Durtjunkee

Did someone mention fit and finish???


----------



## Copano/Aransas

BaffinPEN said:


> Go ahead tell me how shallow, and dry it is. Then remind yourself that it looks like a beached whale.


Good one......LOL:rotfl: Really we should make a new thread and carry on this discussion, who's in ?


----------



## DSL_PWR

[email protected] said:


> Wow he really got under your skin with that comment for you to pull SCB in this out of the blue. You must hear that a lot for you to snap like that. Whoever drilled those drain holes so high doesn't know what he's doing and I think that goes in the fit and finish category.


all will be well now folks. the south tx scb rep will handle this. just remain calm. :rotfl:


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Lets move this to the new thread i created "Boat Builder's Fit and Finish Discussion Thread".


----------



## InfamousJ

A 21 foot boat with a 150 on it? LMAO


----------



## Gilbert

InfamousJ said:


> A 21 foot boat with a 150 on it? LMAO


defending **** poor design :spineyes:


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Copano/Aransas said:


> Lets move this to the new thread i created "Boat Builder's Fit and Finish Discussion Thread".


Lets Move it y'all are welcomed in my thread.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I'm just glad I don't own a Despairdo...


----------



## ningapleeze

What Boats are Haynie Hulls Splashed off of ?


----------



## [email protected]

ningapleeze said:


> What Boats are Haynie Hulls Splashed off of ?


Bayliner..... Duh!


----------



## leadhead10

Saltlife can you give us some #'s on the 25 Magnum with a 250 pro XS?


----------



## sboudreaux

ningapleeze said:


> What Boats are Haynie Hulls Splashed off of ?


If I remember correctly the hull I run (bigfoot) Mr. Haynie designed based on an invader hull. He saw something he liked changed it up some and made a very functional hull that has been manufactured for a long time. All the hulls have the same basic design (they float), some go fast some go skinny some do a little of both. Not sure what your beef is but Haynie makes a very good boat, has been around a while and it may not be your cup of tea but they serve a lot of people very well.

Sorry that they don't measure up to your standards, my guess is you have never been in one.........


----------



## ningapleeze

sboudreaux said:


> Sorry that they don't measure up to your standards, my guess is you have never been in one.........


You don't need to apologize for my High Standards. I have been in several. I asked some questions about the boats. Seems a few people who have them got their butts hurt over the questions.

I could really care less.


----------



## shooks

Do not kill this thread,Y'all need to go play on the other thread.
I do not own a Haynie but I will be on one next friday fishing.
I do like to look at all the new boats people are buying regardless of how built them.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

shooks said:


> Do not kill this thread,Y'all need to go play on the other thread.
> I do not own a Haynie but I will be on one next friday fishing.
> I do like to look at all the new boats people are buying regardless of how built them.


X2...Well said thats why i made the other thread.


----------



## sboudreaux

Copano/Aransas said:


> X2...Well said thats why i made the other thread.


My bad.:brew:


----------



## fattyflattie

BaffinPEN said:


> I guess you didn't see my next post stating that I wouldn't hijack the great thread. So we will leave it at that.


Your sarcasm meter is broken.

Also, the holes drilled a 1/2" high are like that on about 99% of boats I've ever looked at. Ever try to tighten (twist) the handle on that plug with one thats flush to the deck? I agree they could have done it like the center stern plug though, a recess in the floor to get the plug lower. Saltwater sportsman mag in thier readers tips section had a short write up about cutting a chamois into 2" wide strips and running them from the box out the plug hole in the stern. Said water will wick out during storage. I never tried it as mine stays covered and gets the chamois treatment before storage.

Now enough of you Desparado lovers, back to the Haynies. Where's that new lowside, enough waiting already.


----------



## fishin shallow

fattyflattie said:


> Now enough of you Desparado lovers.


Now that's funny. :slimer:


----------



## ningapleeze

So, the Haynie is an Invader Splash, without Rod Lockers (even on a 25' Model), and the Dry Storage is actually Damp/Wet Storage? 

Is there a reason the Gel Coat colors fade quickly on these boats?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Copano/Aransas said:


> X2...Well said thats why i made the other thread.


Must i say it again, the other thread is for fit and finish discussion of different boats not this thread.


----------



## ningapleeze

Copano/Aransas said:


> Must i say it again, the other thread is for fit and finish discussion of different boats not this thread.


I am asking about Haynie Boats. Answer the questions,and I may go away.


----------



## DSL_PWR

ningapleeze said:


> Is there a reason the Gel Coat colors fade quickly on these boats?


the sun


----------



## trouthammer

ningapleeze said:


> So, the Haynie is an Invader Splash, without Rod Lockers (even on a 25' Model), and the Dry Storage is actually Damp/Wet Storage?
> 
> Is there a reason the Gel Coat colors fade quickly on these boats?


Your troll efforts are about as transparent as your handle. Once you get on Mont's radar I bet you don't make a day. Don't feed the troll and let this thread get back to what it was intended for.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Man, I keep coming in here thinking someone has tested the super cat with something more than a 150...but nope...just you guys bickering...:headknock


----------



## devil1824

ningapleeze said:


> I am asking about Haynie Boats. Answer the questions,and I may go away.


You're obviously not a potential customer so I doubt anyone is going to listen to you. Call someone and ask.


----------



## ningapleeze

devil1824 said:


> You're obviously not a potential customer so I doubt anyone is going to listen to you. Call someone and ask.


How can you determine that? My son wants me to buy one of these boats for him. I have called, and got an estimate. Do you spend the upwards of 50K on anything, and not ask a few questions?


----------



## JCockrell

DSL_PWR said:


> the sun


LOL... thats good!!!


----------



## RollingWithIt

Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Man, I keep coming in here thinking someone has tested the super cat with something more than a 150...but nope...just you guys bickering...:headknock


PM sent


----------



## fattyflattie

ningapleeze said:


> I am asking about Haynie Boats. Answer the questions,and I may go away.


Alot of the Haynies have rod lockers. I have them built into the front deck of mine. No plastic hatches either. Thats the thing with a custom boat, you can do custom stuff to it.

I have no clue on the gel coat fading or whose torn up Haynie's you've been checking out but I can find you an f'd up model of every boat out there that someone didnt feel the need to maintain. Or I just got really lucky everything has performed exactly as expected the last few years.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 - Haynie 23 Bigfoot*

Here's a 2013 Haynie 23 Bigfoot. Enjoy!


----------



## FishAfrica

Nice bigfoot, is that a 250hp?


----------



## shooks

More info on the lower unit please.


----------



## FishAfrica

shooks said:


> More info on the lower unit please.


Its the new Merc Torquemaster, not much info out there yet about them


----------



## ElGallo2010

JCockrell said:


> got any more pics of those 19' RFT's... that looks like a pretty sweet little rig? anyone out there running one and have some good perfromance numbers on em?


I bought the 19RT on page35. It will draft in 4 to 5" and i have ran it in 3" in Night Hawk Bay plained out. I love it


----------



## SALTLIFE361

It's a 225 Pro XS with a torque master lower unit.


FishAfrica said:


> Nice bigfoot, is that a 250hp?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

I have number on the 21 Super Cat with a 200 Pro XS it ran 54 mph we were going to max out the HP rating to 200 HP I believe were going to increase it to a 225 HP maybe even 250!


Pescados Locos Tony said:


> Man, I keep coming in here thinking someone has tested the super cat with something more than a 150...but nope...just you guys bickering...:headknock


----------



## Maxx121

Mid 50's, thats about what im expecting out of my 21 SC. Any idea on boat being loaded> unloaded? I'll post numbers on my 21 this weekend after test run..


----------



## FISH HOUND 57

Got to fish on my buddy's new 21 SC a couple of weeks ago & was very impressed with the ride & quality of the boat. His is rigged w/ Merc 150 4 stroke & I believe it'll run close to 50 with a light load, lots of low end torque & VERY quiet also.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

SALTLIFE361 said:


> I have number on the 21 Super Cat with a 200 Pro XS it ran 54 mph we were going to max out the HP rating to 200 HP I believe were going to increase it to a 225 HP maybe even 250!


Music to my ears!!! Ill be in touch


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 Haynie 25 Magnum w/ custom paint job*

2013 Haynie 25 Magnum w/ custom paint job.


----------



## FishAfrica

Thats one pimped out boat! Nice


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 - Haynie 25 Magnum*

2013 Haynie 25 Magnum


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 - Haynie 25 Magnum*

2013 Haynie 25 Magnum


----------



## fattyflattie

Really digging that murdered out Magnum with the bubble console.


----------



## Blue Fury

I'm waiting for one with a triple axle trailer...


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Ok sorry I haven't posted in a while for some reason it's not allowing me to upload pics anymore but I just found a solution more pics to come. 
25 Magnum


----------



## SALTLIFE361

24 Pro Max


----------



## g2outfitter

Pro max looks bad arse and great addition to Haynie fleet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Haynie 24 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Haynie 25 Magnum


----------



## SALTLIFE361

And another 25 Magnum


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Haynie 24 Cat


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Haynie 25 Magnum


----------



## SALTLIFE361

This magnum is gonna chase some tail for sure!


----------



## jldsc

So Jacob...still no hard numbers on the 24 promax?? And I'd like to know honestly if it handles a rough chop as my HO with more bow rake??? I would like to see some numbers with the 300xs and rough water trials...


Sent From an Apple Tree.


----------



## koyhoward

Great looking boats! That black hull is beautiful but I would think keeping it clean and looking that way would be a nightmare!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

The fastest its been ran was 71 and some change there still playing around with a few things but I do believe the smoothest ride still belngs to the HO. As soon as we get one with a 300XS which should be soon i'll see if I can get some video footage to put on here.


jldsc said:


> So Jacob...still no hard numbers on the 24 promax?? And I'd like to know honestly if it handles a rough chop as my HO with more bow rake??? I would like to see some numbers with the 300xs and rough water trials...
> 
> Sent From an Apple Tree.


----------



## jldsc

Thats kinda what I figured...I believe id rather the ride of my HO over the speed difference unless it does turn out to be just as smooth then I may have to look into something...


Sent From an Apple Tree.


----------



## fattyflattie

Especially now that there are a some low 70 HO's out there now.


----------



## jldsc

thats right^ there is only one major regret I have with my HO, and I could kick myself in the *** every time I get in it...HORSEPOWER!! should have went with the 300xs instead of the 250pro...I would trade my 250 in a heart beat!!


----------



## BabyBear24

What are you gettin with the 250? That 300 takes premium and sucks it down quick. Does the 250 pro take premium? Maybe the new models are better and not as loud but I'm in a boat with one very often and it hurts at the gas pump to fuel that joker up!!


----------



## BabyBear24

What's the HO run with a 250 or 300 zuk?


----------



## PENSTX

BabyBear24 said:


> What are you gettin with the 250? That 300 takes premium and sucks it down quick. Does the 250 pro take premium? Maybe the new models are better and not as loud but I'm in a boat with one very often and it hurts at the gas pump to fuel that joker up!!


They do take premium yes. But my 300XS gets extremely good fuel millage. In fact it gets a lot better than my dads SHO


----------



## Copano/Aransas

The 250ProXS does not require Premium. http://www.mercurymarine.com/engines/outboards/optimax/proxs/?model=6 The 300XS does though. http://mercuryracing.com/outboards/optimax300xs/specs.php There's not that much difference in speed with the 250 V.S the 300.


----------



## BabyBear24

How is the noise on the 250pro compared to the 225? The 225 isn't bad. The 300 is very loud.


----------



## jldsc

i run 93 in my 250proxs anyways and the 225/250 same thing


----------



## jldsc

ive seen right at 64 with my 250 proxs but thats light and low on fuel...with my new turbo prop I can run consistently 62 loaded down


----------



## Copano/Aransas

The 250Pro XS is not really loud in the newer model IMO. Also ya'll should run Ethanol free gas in them, would make them go faster and get better gas milage.


----------



## BabyBear24

Thanks for the replies and info. Won't be long till I start askin for layout tips. Motor is a tough choice though.


----------



## jldsc

all I run is ethanol free in mine and is the most fuel efficient outboard ive owned.


----------



## goodwood

jldsc said:


> ive seen right at 64 with my 250 proxs but thats light and low on fuel...with my new turbo prop I can run consistently 62 loaded down


what prop are you running?


----------



## jldsc

I have a 22 bravo I, 25 bravo I XS and now i believe i will be leaving my 23 turbo ot-4..it seems to be the best all around performing prop...My 22 bravo I seems to be just a lil more fuel effecient but not enough to worry about. Im going to sell my 25 bravo xs and just keep my bravo I and turbo ot-4.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 24 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Haynie 25 Magnum


----------



## bearwash87

BabyBear24 said:


> How is the noise on the 250pro compared to the 225? The 225 isn't bad. The 300 is very loud.


My 300x is very different from 300xs Mr babybear. 300xs is quieter and way better on gas


----------



## BabyBear24

Bear wash your 40 merc is real quite.


----------



## Rippin_drag

To anyone interested there is a sweet Haynie Super Cat in the classified section! Price seems reasonable too.


----------



## B&C

Sweet rigs! Why are do most of the boats have 25" shaft motors on them?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

B&C said:


> Sweet rigs! Why are do most of the boats have 25" shaft motors on them?


The 24' HO and the 25' Magnum really need a 25" shaft. It really doesn't make that much of a difference in draft, because of the set back in the hull and the 10" jackplate. They will work with a 20" but not as well, some people put SHO's on them, and they only come in 20" shaft length. The Haynie Cat's only use 20" shaft because of the tunnel, the 23' Bigfoot requires a 20" also.


----------



## natureboy3002

I'm looking at the 24 cat myself

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Ulysses new 21 Super Cat.


----------



## Wet_Willie

That looks GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Another 24 HO headed to Louisiana.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

24 HO this color combo came out awesome!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

View attachment 639294
View attachment 639295
View attachment 639296
View attachment 639297


24 Cat ready to roll.


----------



## cab

24 Cat ready to roll?? No cat pics


----------



## Bottom Finder

I agree, that is one sharp HO.


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES

I love them all. Got the wife convinced I need one I just gotta put the pen to paper and do the math. Hopefully I can see ya in a month or two about a cat or super cat. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SALTLIFE361

The 24 Cat pics that didn't post sorry about that.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 24 HO came out sweet!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 25 Magnum


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 24 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 25 Magnum


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 23 Cat.


----------



## boltmaster

well cant wait to see mine on this thread got the call this morning that the boat is in Aransas pass and headed to rigging late next week.........up til now the waiting was easy but now its tough.


----------



## boltmaster

Getting close to the Finnish line couple of weeks to get through rigging








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAfrica

Nice, I like your Colors. Congrats!!


----------



## bjmillet

Gotta love that Red 24 HO!!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 24 HO.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 24 Cat this boat came out awesome!


----------



## Whipray

SALTLIFE361 said:


> View attachment 680849
> View attachment 680857
> View attachment 680865
> View attachment 680873
> View attachment 680881
> 
> 
> 2013 Haynie 24 HO.


This is my dream boat right here...


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Glad you like it, it's awesome.


----------



## cab

A real head turner! How high is that riser? What size yeti?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

The riser is 12" and its a 110 YETI


cab said:


> A real head turner! How high is that riser? What size yeti?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie Z-21


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 21 Super Cat


----------



## Navi

Thats a well thought out SC, I like it


----------



## jldsc

Jacob, did the blue/white z-21 go to an owner in the Pana Maria,TX area....I swear i seen this boat yesterday about 3 miles from a rig im on right now...that color combo is nice.!


Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

It's quite possible the customer is from Karnes City. I agree it was a sweet color combo.



jldsc said:


> Jacob, did the blue/white z-21 go to an owner in the Pana Maria,TX area....I swear i seen this boat yesterday about 3 miles from a rig im on right now...that color combo is nice.!
> 
> Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## sotxks

With that Blue, I can probably guess who it might be! If its who I'm thinking, he used to run a business in Aransas Pass!


----------



## jldsc

Thats it...just outside Karnes City.


Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 Haynie 21 Cat


----------



## boltmaster

SALTLIFE361 said:


> 2013 Haynie 21 Cat


No pix??????

The 1st amendment gives one the right to speak out against guns.......the 2nd amendment protects that right.....


----------



## boltmaster

Picked it up today
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Flat's Hunter

boltmaster said:


> Picked it up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Nice.

Does your front deck come all the even with the console. Would like to see some more pics of the deck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boltmaster

A couple more of the deck


The 1st amendment gives one the right to speak out against guns.......the 2nd amendment protects that right.....


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES

Dang bro. The colors are awesome. That is almost exactly what I would want. Very nice boat. Congrats. On another note, is that a verado you went with? What was the reasoning?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork

Bolt master, that is a sweet ride ya got there! Do you even remember your last boat?


----------



## boltmaster

FARTS-N-MATCHES said:


> Dang bro. The colors are awesome. That is almost exactly what I would want. Very nice boat. Congrats. On another note, is that a verado you went with? What was the reasoning?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


It's the relatively new 150 4 stroke. Been out about a year or so and so far it is really nice. Can't do much info on numbers yet but it is quiet and powerful weights almost the same as a 2 stroke.q


----------



## jreynolds

Nice boat Bolt. Bet that baby cat is but a distant memory now. That color combo is sweet and I dig the black trailer.


----------



## boltmaster

ReelWork said:


> Bolt master, that is a sweet ride ya got there! Do you even remember your last boat?


Hey guy...I will always be fond of that Baby Cat ....... But in one day this one has really put the BC in the rear view mirror.....ran across some chop at 32-35mph yesterday that would have kept me and my baby cat on dry land......LOL

Big thanks to Scott for putting up with all my calls, e-mails, texts , changes and last minute modifications. The guys a Chris's marine are awesome and have a customer for life in me. Got mine in record time too.....8 weeks to the day.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Sorry about that Bolt I updtaed my tapatalk app and its not letting me upload pics I'm trying to get the issue resolved. Look like you got me covered though it sure is a sweet boat. Enjoy


boltmaster said:


> No pix??????
> 
> The 1st amendment gives one the right to speak out against guns.......the 2nd amendment protects that right.....


----------



## daryl1979

boltmaster said:


> Picked it up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Is that the older 21 or the new high side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster

daryl1979 said:


> Is that the older 21 or the new high side
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


daryl...i am old school its the original 21 cat. I wanted a bigger version of the tran baby cat and this one is fantastic. fast comfortable and shallow running
i wade fish and i like to be able to get in and out anywhere on the boat......


----------



## natureboy3002

Same type of set up I'm looking for . How will that set me back 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daryl1979

boltmaster said:


> daryl...i am old school its the original 21 cat. I wanted a bigger version of the tran baby cat and this one is fantastic. fast comfortable and shallow running
> i wade fish and i like to be able to get in and out anywhere on the boat......


It's a sweet boat bud. It was one of the boats I was looking at when I got mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster

natureboy3002 said:


> Same type of set up I'm looking for . How will that set me back
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


pm sent


----------



## boltmaster

natureboy site will not let me send a pm to your handle...sorry

call scott at chris's marine and he can work up a quote for you real fast....he handled every phase of mine


----------



## SALTLIFE361

2013 haynie 24 ho


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2013 - Haynie 23 Cat*

2013 - Haynie 23 Cat


----------



## FishAfrica

Thanks Jacob and everyone at Chris' Marine. Put a couple hours on the cat this afternoon and very pleased!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Thanks Ryan it sure is a sweet boat now enjoy that cat!


FishAfrica said:


> Thanks Jacob and everyone at Chris' Marine. Put a couple hours on the cat this afternoon and very pleased!


----------



## jldsc

hey Jacob, yall put the new 350sci on a 25 magnum yet?? And any more news on the Pro max?


Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

We have not put the 350sci on one yet but I'm sure it's coming. Were putting 25" shafts on the Pro Max were still playing with props though. We don't have that many out to see how different ones run with different horsepower. layouts and props.


jldsc said:


> hey Jacob, yall put the new 350sci on a 25 magnum yet?? And any more news on the Pro max?
> 
> Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## jldsc

I wouldnt mind getting in that 25 if it would run about the same speed my HO runs...but im curious about the 350sci holding up and cruising fuel economy


Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## jldsc

Chris ever get that video out of the 25 in rough water? He said he was supposed to make one...


Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Problem with the 350sci is it's considered a racing motor like the 300 XS and the 250 XS so you the motor will only come with 2 years of warranty keep that in mind. Also don't plan on that motor being fuel efficient. And no I dont believe he's made that video yet.


jldsc said:


> I wouldnt mind getting in that 25 if it would run about the same speed my HO runs...but im curious about the 350sci holding up and cruising fuel economy
> 
> Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## jldsc

Yea I started looking into it..poor fuel economy...they need to make a 300 or 350 in the ProXs!!


Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yea I agree but with all that HP it's hard to make them fuel efficient it sure would be nice to see though!


jldsc said:


> Yea I started looking into it..poor fuel economy...they need to make a 300 or 350 in the ProXs!!
> 
> Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 21 SC*

2013 Haynie 21 SC with a T-bone set up with a 200 Pro XS!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 24 HO*

2014 Haynie 24 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 25 Magnum*

2014 Haynie 25 Magnum rigged with a 250 Pro XS.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 24 HO*

2014 Haynie 24 HO Tournament Edition set up


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie Z-21*

2014 - Haynie Z-21


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 23 Cat*

2014 - Haynie 23 Cat


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 21 SC*

2014 - Haynie 21 SC


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 23 Cat*

Jay Watkins new 23 Cat he sure does know to design em!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 21 SC*

2014 - Haynie 21 SC with a 150 4S


----------



## GrizzlyCoolers

We really like this one.


----------



## reedkj

Anyone have a LS with low profile console and a two ice chest setup?


----------



## jldsc

GrizzlyCoolers said:


> We really like this one.


I seen you pass through Jennings, LA a week ago. Must have been headed to a tourny?

Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie Z21*

2014 - Haynie Z21


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 23 Cat*

2014 - Haynie 23 Cat


----------



## SALTLIFE361

First off I would like to thank everyone here on 2cool yall guys are great, especially with all the feedback and comments whether it's positive or negative we love to hear it. I would also like to say if anyone has any questions about a boat as far as pricing down to why we do something on a boat feel free to shoot me a PM or give me a call here at Chris's Marine my name is Jacob for everyone who doesn't know. If yall have a question about a boat please list a page number and post # if you can I get dozens of PM's with descriptions then I'm off to search if yall could do this it would make it a 100x easier. Thanks again guys and enjoy the thread.


----------



## jldsc

I got a comment Jacob...you slacking on pictures!!! I know yall moving some boats through there.


Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yea problem is I cant take pics of every delivery. But were figuring something out right now on a way to make sure pics are taken of every boat that leaves here. You should be seeing a lot more pics posted regularly from here on out. Thanks for the feedback


jldsc said:


> I got a comment Jacob...you slacking on pictures!!! I know yall moving some boats through there.
> 
> Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## jldsc

Just givin you a hard time Jacob....Im really interested in seeing and hearing how the promax is coming


Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## FishAfrica

X2 on more pics Jacob!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yea I know But we really are working on making sure all of the boats get posted we get a lot of business through here so its on our best interest to make sure it gets done & it also gives customers different ideas on how they want there boats set up especially color schemes. The Pro Max hull belongs to Fat Cat now, Chris just recently sold it to them so they will be in production of the pro max.


jldsc said:


> Just givin you a hard time Jacob....Im really interested in seeing and hearing how the promax is coming
> 
> Sent from an Apple Tree..


----------



## Kenner21

Is Chris's marine the only Haynie dealer? I'd like to take a look at the 25 magnum but AP is a pretty good drive from Seabrook.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Coastal Bend Marine but they're probably not gonna have any 25 Magnums there for you to look at I have quite a few here you can look at I don't know if you would be interested or not but this weekend were having an ON THE WATER BOAT SHOW here in Aransas Pass it would be a perfect opportunity to look at & also get a demo ride. Hope this helps feel free to PM me with any questions.


Kenner21 said:


> Is Chris's marine the only Haynie dealer? I'd like to take a look at the 25 magnum but AP is a pretty good drive from Seabrook.


----------



## Kenner21

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Coastal Bend Marine but they're probably not gonna have any 25 Magnums there for you to look at I have quite a few here you can look at I don't know if you would be interested or not but this weekend were having an ON THE WATER BOAT SHOW here in Aransas Pass it would be a perfect opportunity to look at & also get a demo ride. Hope this helps feel free to PM me with any questions.


Thanks for heads up but unfortunately I won't be able to make it down for the show.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 Haynie 21 SC*

2014 Haynie 21 SC


----------



## Durtjunkee

That olive color is sweet!


----------



## fattyflattie

I'm digging that olive. Definately different.


----------



## leadhead10

*25 Magnum*



Kenner21 said:


> Is Chris's marine the only Haynie dealer? I'd like to take a look at the 25 magnum but AP is a pretty good drive from Seabrook.


There are 2 guides that operate out of Eagle Point Marina with 25 Magnums. Dont know either of their full names but maybe someone else can chime in with that..


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 Haynie 21 SC*

2014 Haynie 21 SC


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 Haynie 24 HO*

2014 Haynie 24 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014- 14 rt*

I know there is going to be a lot of questions on this one. This customer wanted a boat he could troll on a River up state somewhere don't recall what river, but what he wanted it for this was the perfect set up for him. What we did was take the 19 RT and cut 5 ft off, slapped a couple of pedestal seats and a Troll Motor and there you have it.


----------



## boltmaster

SALTLIFE361 said:


> I know there is going to be a lot of questions on this one. This customer wanted a boat he could troll on a River up state somewhere don't recall what river, but what he wanted it for this was the perfect set up for him. What we did was take the 19 RT and cut 5 ft off, slapped a couple of pedestal seats and a Troll Motor and there you have it.


NEEDS TRIM TABS.......:rotfl:


----------



## bigheadboo

boltmaster said:


> NEEDS TRIM TABS.......:rotfl:


triple axle


----------



## Im Headed South

Got any draft and speed numbers on that bad boy


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Slap a 250Pro XS on that bad boy.:biggrin: I bet it will run spit LOL. No really cool little boat.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 24 HO*

2014 - Haynie 24 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 24 HO*

2014 - Haynie 24 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 24 HO*

2014 - Haynie 24 HO


----------



## jmack

SALTLIFE361 said:


> I know there is going to be a lot of questions on this one. This customer wanted a boat he could troll on a River up state somewhere don't recall what river, but what he wanted it for this was the perfect set up for him. What we did was take the 19 RT and cut 5 ft off, slapped a couple of pedestal seats and a Troll Motor and there you have it.


Man that little thing is cool! Y'all shoud buid a 16' version with a tiller handle outboard like a jon boat...


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yea I'm sure those would sell. I'm sure we will end up doing that down the road if a customer wants one.


jmack said:


> Man that little thing is cool! Y'all shoud buid a 16' version with a tiller handle outboard like a jon boat...


----------



## Spekaholic

Just placed an order yesterday on the 21' Super Cat w/ a 225 Pro XS. Can't wait to see what this thing's going to do. I was very impressed with the test ride, especially the way it handled the chop. I want to thank Jacob at Chris's for all of his patience and knowledge, as well as his undivided attention to making this a great experience for my wife and I. Now the dreadful wait begins.
Scott


----------



## cominahead

will this be first 21SC with 225?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Yes, it will be the first one Chris's Marine has put out with a 225 Pro XS. I know there is another 21SC that never made it to the shop but I'm not quite sure what HP he put on the back. This will also be the first 21 SC with walk around room between the platform and the front deck with a 225. I have another 21 SC getting rigged right now that has the walk around but a 250 Pro XS is being placed on the back Ill post performance numbers once we put it in the water.


cominahead said:


> will this be first 21SC with 225?


----------



## shallowminded

Thank god dove season is about to start. It will take my mind off of the HO that I ordered a few weeks back. It will be sometime in November before it is ready. I have been driving Jacob nuts with all the changes to color and layout. I think that I have it now. Maybe?

Great group of folks at Chris's. 

I think that I have looked at every HO that has ever been posted on the web. Great looking rigs out there.

Shallow


----------



## Leeokc

*21 SC with 225 Pro XS TM*

Delivered August 1, 2014


----------



## shallowminded

Very nice boat. Thought some about a cat, but decided the standard v would work best for me. I do not fish down south like I did for many years. Mostly Galveston Bay and east into Louisiana.

Hope you enjoy that new boat. It really looks nice.

Thanks for sharing.

Shallow


----------



## Agdud07

I heard someone threw a yamaha 300 on one a new HO? Do you have pics?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Agdud07 said:


> I heard someone threw a yamaha 300 on one a new HO? Do you have pics?


I doubt it would have been Chris's Marine, because they are only a Mercury dealer. Now the guy could have bought the motor and had a Yamaha dealer rig it for him.


----------



## jldsc

If you ask them they'll put whatever you want...they just do a better $$deal on Merc's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster

Chris will rig a Yamaha if you want. You just will pay more than a merc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Yes, it will be the first one Chris's Marine has put out with a 225 Pro XS. I know there is another 21SC that never made it to the shop but I'm not quite sure what HP he put on the back. This will also be the first 21 SC with walk around room between the platform and the front deck with a 225. I have another 21 SC getting rigged right now that has the walk around but a 250 Pro XS is being placed on the back Ill post performance numbers once we put it in the water.


I'm really interested in the numbers with both the 225 and 250. That 21 with some hp hanging off the back will be a sweet boat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SALTLIFE361

As soon as I run this one with the 250 I'll post numbers maybe I can get a video of it running as well.


Justin_Time said:


> I'm really interested in the numbers with both the 225 and 250. That 21 with some hp hanging off the back will be a sweet boat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie Z21*

2014 - Haynie Z21


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 23 Cat*

2014 - Haynie 23 Cat


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 24 HO*

2014 - Haynie 24 HO


----------



## Superman70

Ok. I'm in the market. Gonna buy a 24 or 25 foot with a 250 in the next month or so. Just trying to decide which one. Need a bay boat that will run the rigs on perfect days. How much. Pm me or email [email protected]


----------



## SALTLIFE361

PM sent


Superman70 said:


> Ok. I'm in the market. Gonna buy a 24 or 25 foot with a 250 in the next month or so. Just trying to decide which one. Need a bay boat that will run the rigs on perfect days. How much. Pm me or email [email protected]


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2014 - Haynie 21 SC*

2014 - Haynie 21 SC


----------



## boltmaster

Boy that one is flashy.........gone to be hard to blend in 

But I like it!!!


----------



## Justin_Time

I'll be interested to hear the numbers on this boat. Will be a rocket with that big merc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2015 - Haynie 21 SC*

2015 - Haynie 21 SC


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2015 - Haynie 21 SC*

2015 - Haynie 21 SC


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2015 - Haynie 23 LS*

2015 - Haynie 23 LS


----------



## fuzzie

Great color combo. What is the turnaround time right now on a HO?


----------



## [email protected]

That blue color looks incredible on boats. That blue and grey is super sharp.


----------



## fuzzie

[email protected] said:


> That blue color looks incredible on boats. That blue and grey is super sharp.


Agreed. I'd like to see that on an HO with the bubble console.


----------



## boltmaster

The blue and grey is a sharp combo


----------



## SALTLIFE361

Right around 16 weeks.


fuzzie said:


> Great color combo. What is the turnaround time right now on a HO?


----------



## spec-taker

*23' Haynie Cat*

Great boat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topwtr#1

*24 ho*

3rd Haynie


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2015 - Haynie 23 Cat*

2015 - Haynie 23 Cat


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2015 - Haynie 24 Cat*

2015 - Haynie 24 Cat


----------



## Wet_Willie




----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2015 - Haynie 21 SC*

2015 - Haynie 21 SC


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2015 - Haynie 24 HO*

2015 - Haynie 24 HO


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2015 - Haynie 23 Cat*

2015 - Haynie 23 Cat


----------



## Slimshady

SALTLIFE361 said:


> 2015 - Haynie 23 Cat


 CAB's boat turned out sweet! Hope it has some instant mojo this weekend.


----------



## Stick 'Em

CAB's boat is one of the top 5 Haynies I've seen. Great color combo, tunes and layout.


----------



## boltmaster

I really like that cut off front console and ice chest arrangement...wish i had thought to ask about that on mine


----------



## cab

Thanks Guys!! The boat came out great. Brian and all the guy's at Chris's were great to work with as always. If they sold canoes I guess I would be fishing out of that. I loved my 24 and I am excited to run this 23. Few weeks of tweaking and be headed to some tourneys down south.


----------



## spav350

What's this Little Foot I hear of?


----------

